# Sick chicken



## Kim12345 (Sep 22, 2019)

866B77A5-C674-472C-BB95-7235A223A727




__
Kim12345


__
Sep 22, 2019







What do I do? It's dying


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you're going to have to be more explicit on what you're seeing with the bird. A messy bottom does not necessarily point to anything serious.


----------



## Kim12345 (Sep 22, 2019)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, well you're going to have to be more explicit on what you're seeing with the bird. A messy bottom does not necessarily point to anything serious.


It looked like it's uterus came out and ballooned then went back in. The chicken is very lethargic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is the bird? How long since you saw an egg from it? Chances are it's internally laying and has an infection.

What does the comb look like? What about the eyes?

A story really needs to told when trying to find out what might be going on. Just like you have to do when you go to the vet. Problem is, we can't see the animal. We only have the owner to go by when trying to provide answers.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It probably had a prolapse. some hens will prolapse when they lay an egg. Some will die as they will keep prolapsing every time they lay an egg. 
Instead of her suffering you can put her out of her misery


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like Vent Gleet.


----------

